# Datnoid Q's



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

If you buy a Datnoid that is unstable, will it ever go Stable?
Is it because of their enviroment? Water Conditions?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> If you buy a Datnoid that is unstable, will it ever go Stable?
> Is it because of their enviroment? Water Conditions?


How do you mean unstable, like crazy??


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i doubt it , but who knows maybe it is unstable cause of the enviroment ? and a change may help it ? 

i know mine would go unstable during waterchanges , or during transport , or when i was netting other fish ? but they would always bounce back !!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

yo ben , why dontcha ask on MFK ??


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> How do you mean unstable, like crazy??


that stay the color of poo-brown forever..


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> that stay the color of poo-brown forever..


Ah yes, the poo brown strain of Datnoid.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ya nobody likes the Poo-Brown Dats..your store in Richmond does have some..but i dont think its worth the drive for one thats unstable


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Ah yes, the poo brown strain of Datnoid.


never seen the poo brown one any pics?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

They do get stable depend on the mood. Substrates and other dats or other tankmates will also help it to make it stable. However some will take time. Most small dats, especially IT in most cases, they are unstable at 6" or smaller. The older they get and the more they get used to the tank the more stable they become.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

This is how I got mine stable. Your datnoid is not conscidered "stable" until it is always nice and gold. A stable datnoid should not change colour even if it's enviroment is being changed, ie: during a water change. Some say that a datnoid doesn't become stable because of it tank set-up. Some say that if you have lots of places for the dat to hide it will take a very long time for it to become stable or it might never become stable. People say that if you put the datnoid in a tank that has no decor and is bare bottom, I personally don't know why they say this will help but it WORKS! I put my guy in a tank like this for a little while with no other fish and just like that over a period of time he became stable. Then when I put him back into the main tank he never went unstable again. Others feel that if unstableness can be caused by tank mates. If your dat is being pushed around by other it will most likely not be stable. OR some say that if your tank is crowded with fish the tank might not be happy OR it could also make the dat stable because the more fish the less territory conflics and therefore less aggresstion. But if I were you I would just feed it very well and put the datnoid into a bare tank by itself...it will most likely become stable. If not luck then further your mission to help get your datnoid stable by trying other ideas.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> ya nobody likes the Poo-Brown Dats..your store in Richmond does have some..but i dont think its worth the drive for one thats unstable


It's always worth the drive.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Rastapus said:


> It's always worth the drive.


ya 3 road in rush hour or most other days , is so very pleasant 

actually just hold out for a it , one will come up for sale !


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think patience is the key here..so im going to wait..eventually there will be one for sale....thanks JUICE_man


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> i think patience is the key here..so im going to wait..eventually there will be one for sale....thanks JUICE_man


No worries I'm in the hunt for Dats. Will let you know when I get ITs.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> No worries I'm in the hunt for Dats. Will let you know when I get ITs.


alright perfect! Maybe a group order for some nice dats..i really want something that is 5inch +++


----------

